# Just finished my first novel draft, now what?



## AFistfulofBalderdash (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok, so two days ago I finished a 400 page rough draft of my first novel. Over seven months of work came to a respite where I could lean back in my chair after ten hours of work and breathe easy. Now comes that hard part. I need to smooth the rough edges, recite every line of dialogue a second time, and ensure the reader isn't lost in confusion about my world. I need to do some good ol' proof-reading.

I fully intend to post parts of it for review (when I get the post count), but I find myself on a rather foreign topic to me, which is how to proof and finalize a novel . It is a wholly overwhelming concept to a nineteen year old kid fresh out of high school. This is something people are going to pay money for, and this is the first novel set in my vast allegorical fantasy world so I need to keep it from being too ingrain with the lore, lest I drag down the pinch-perfect pacing I settled on.

I want a general idea of where to go from here. Should I start editing before I finish the bells and whistles? should I analyze the plot and ensure it REALLY is solid? Should I start passing it to beta-readers as soon as I can? And before you reply, I'll give some details to clarify any questions off the top of your head.

=The Book is divided in three parts, these parts each represent a period in the life of the protagonist. Each part has it's own arc and climax, but the characters of each part carry over. The plot of each 'part' is different but all of them are beneficial and dependent on the main plot-line.

=I believe the plot and characters are absolutely amazing right now, and I wrote the entire book without a lapse of interest and only one major writing block near the end of the final part so I know everything doesn't sink after a certain point. I know there are flaws and a few rough edges I want to smooth during the proof-reading phase.

=the book is set in a world that I've defined down to a science. None of the events of "Azure" revolve around the characters and instead are merely people in this world just like you or me. Therefore I kept the book focused on a 'character-plot' that doesn't dive into the lore so much. Basically, I'm in a situation where 80% of the lore doesn't matter in this particular novel, but the pieces  that are relevant include centuries of history, fear, and disdain...something I have no idea how to translate perfectly in its already balanced pace.

=to clear up any reader confusion, I'm adding an appendix in the back which will contain terms and their definitions. These terms are as commonplace a word in this world as the 'human' is in ours thus it seems very out of character to have anyone define these terms in their dialogue.  I'm looking into the idea of a map of the continent this story takes place on (something better than the God awful one I sketched at the start). And when it comes to the parts, I've planned on adding an 'in-character' monologue that concerns the plot of each part a 'prologue/quote' if you will. 

I thank you for your time reading, and I wait anxiously for any advice.


----------



## zizban (Dec 20, 2011)

Put it away for two weeks, start something new, then after two weeks look it over.


----------



## AFistfulofBalderdash (Dec 20, 2011)

really? any particular reason for that?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Dec 20, 2011)

Because authors are always too close to their material, especially after finishing it. You need some distance to try and get a sense of whether it's really as amazing as you think it is.

You're probably going to hate me after this. 



> I want a general idea of where to go from here. Should I start editing before I finish the bells and whistles?



Yes. Bells and whistles go last, because your editing passes may remove them. If you spend ten hours perfecting the prose of a chapter, and then a week later realize that you don't need that chapter and have to remove it, then you wasted ten hours. (Well, not completely wasted. You got some practice at refining your prose, which is good, but it's better to get that practice on chapters that are going to survive to the end of the process.)



> should I analyze the plot and ensure it REALLY is solid?



Yes. You should do this before you do anything else, frankly. (After you wait two weeks. ;-)) The plot of your story is the core on which everything else sits. However, characterization and character development are equally important, and of course you have to consider how they all influence and interact with one another.



> Should I start passing it to beta-readers as soon as I can?



Make it as good as you think you can before inflicting it on others. If you've just finished your FIRST draft, then I'll bet cold hard cash it's not as good as you can make it. I went through two complete drafts before I showed a word of it to anyone. (You can see *Chapter 2 in the Showcase*.)

Figure out how to take an objective look at what you've written, and revise it until you can't take it any more. That way you'll catch a lot of mistakes and weak spots before sending it out. Keep in mind that if your work is bad enough, beta readers may refuse to finish it, and then you don't get any feedback except "I couldn't finish it."



> I believe the plot and characters are absolutely amazing right now



Okay, so, here's the part that's going to make you hate me: Most people, if they read your work, probably would not think that your plot and characters are amazing right now.

I don't mean to be harsh, but writing well is something that takes many years to get good at. Everyone who wants to be a writer thinks they're good when they're young. (I sure as hell did, at 19.) Then they get older and look back at their old work and they wince. Writing well is *not* easy. Like anything else, it takes years to master. I've been writing regularly since I was eight years old, but only this year (I'm 34 now) did I decide to make it my ultimate career goal. I've learned more in the six months I've been writing my novel than I did in my entire life preceding that, and even looking back on things I wrote a year or two ago, I'm chagrined at how obviously bad it is. I'm certain that in twenty years I'll look back at my first novel and wonder how I could have written anything so awful.

I have direct experience with this, actually, in a professional context: I'm a web programmer by day, and I've been doing it for about 12 years. I've lost count of the times I've looked back at code written three or four years ago, thought "What moron wrote this?" and then realized it was me. Yikes.

Writing fiction is quite different from code (fiction is a lot more forgiving, and you don't have to support it for years after you release it), but in any creative discipline, you'll find the same thing. I thought I was a pretty good programmer when I started web development (right after graduating college), but I've never had a lower opinion of my abilities, and a firmer grasp on the breadth of my ignorance, than I do now.


----------



## Jess A (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree with the above comments. Do not be too cocky about your work. You can always learn something new and you can always improve something. Be humble when someone gives you the constructive criticism you have asked for in your above post - and use it to your advantage. Constructive criticism is a gift when given wisely, fairly and firmly. 

On saying that, it is important to have confidence in yourself. 

I always need to take a breather after writing, whether it is an article for the local paper, a piece of fiction, an essay, a travel article or a blog post. Take two weeks. You are 19 - there is no hurry.


----------



## zizban (Dec 20, 2011)

You just need time away to get a fresh perspective on your work. It's hard, it's your baby, your first. You want to show it to the world. I get that. Two weeks wont kill you and you'll be glad you did.


----------



## AFistfulofBalderdash (Dec 21, 2011)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Okay, so, here's the part that's going to make you hate me: Most people, if they read your work, probably would not think that your plot and characters are amazing right now.
> 
> I don't mean to be harsh, but writing well is something that takes many years to get good at. Everyone who wants to be a writer thinks they're good when they're young. (I sure as hell did, at 19.) Then they get older and look back at their old work and they wince. Writing well is *not* easy. Like anything else, it takes years to master. I've been writing regularly since I was eight years old, but only this year (I'm 34 now) did I decide to make it my ultimate career goal. I've learned more in the six months I've been writing my novel than I did in my entire life preceding that, and even looking back on things I wrote a year or two ago, I'm chagrined at how obviously bad it is. I'm certain that in twenty years I'll look back at my first novel and wonder how I could have written anything so awful.
> 
> ...



I've received harsher criticism than that 

But, I didn't mean to come off as arrogant there, I meant that compared to anything I've written so far this is the most intriguing character plot I've made. I've went down an dirty with the mentality of many of these actors, especially the sister to the protagonist who goes through quite the psychologically disturbing change after the climax of the first part. And since I've already worked with these characters before I had plenty of time to get to know them, so as a whole, 'I' think I have the best example of my work available at this moment, and by God I intend to make it the best I can before I accept it as the first novel of this universe.

When it came to the cycle of my writing, I thought everything I made first sucked major bullocks, but I used all of it to aid in building the groundwork of this current fantasy universe I write in. Each piece was an experiment that taught me characterization, plot development, and description. I view this as an experiment, I have a very technical view on writing and do whatever I can improve with each flop or success I get. This is why I sought this forum, I'm hoping to pick up some tricks from people far more experienced than me.

Thanks for the advice. I believe it's only my paranoia right now, there are no major plot holes, just some events that occur behind the scene of part one that I've considered exploring. On a whole they don't affect the plot-line of that part but they give me a good chance to characterize a few characters that I think don't get the amount of face-time they should in part one.


----------



## AFistfulofBalderdash (Dec 21, 2011)

But I've used this time to revisit a previous short story before I developed the style I used for this novel. I always wanted to publish the idea of it since I tied that story, and this novel, to the current lore of my world.

The protagonist in this novel serves as the antagonist for everything else.

The protagonist of the short story and his 'friend'(And God do I use that term loosely) serve as two main characters in the current lore.

The funny thing is, this novel started off as a short story idea. My first novel was meant to be done in the style of George R.R. Martin with three major plot lines that span a few novels, I scraped that quickly and I'm saving it for later, much later. I'm still happy I've started with this one, it's giving me practice for what I eventually want to do in the future.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Dec 21, 2011)

While I agree with Ben for the most part ( I'll explain that in detail in a bit ) I think that you need to back away from it for a bit. 

Being so close to our tales is rather like having kids. We love them even when they are being spoiled brats who tend to miss behave. 

Now you asked if you should pass it off to beta readers... The answer is no, BUT, you can ask some people to give it a once over and help you id any problem areas. ( I do that ) Mainly because I can't see them myself. It helps me, others can't or won't do that. 

In either case once you have figured out what is going to stay and what is going to go, now you can fine tune. ( this is my problem area. ) 

Go over it as Ben suggested cut the whole thing up and put it back together again. Have fun doing it. Just remember to keep your plot line in mind. you can always change and add or remove a plot twist, just remember that the best stories are the ones where the MC is put through hell, usualy they survive, sometimes they don't...

Good luck, 
~BL~


----------



## Jess A (Dec 21, 2011)

The Blue Lotus said:


> ...just remember that the best stories are the ones where the MC is put through hell, usualy they survive, sometimes they don't...



-chuckle-

Robin Hobb was almost (and self-admittedly) sadistic in her treatment of her main character.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Dec 21, 2011)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> -chuckle-
> 
> Robin Hobb was almost (and self-admittedly) sadistic in her treatment of her main character.



Whom?


----------



## AFistfulofBalderdash (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks a ton for all the suggestions everyone. I must admit I'm quite happy I joined.

Oh and Blue, the protagonist goes through quite a hell here, as does everyone else. He evolves from a boy whose read to many fairy tales to a warlord whose likely to tell you a joke before he beheads you. I didn't spare a soul from the suffering, the antagonist, the sister, everyone takes a slow-mo 'Rocky' punch to the face.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Dec 21, 2011)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> -chuckle-
> 
> Robin Hobb was almost (and self-admittedly) sadistic in her treatment of her main character.



Lois McMaster Bujold once said (something like), "When writing, I take my character and I think, 'What's the worst possible thing I can do to this character right now?'"


----------



## Havok (Dec 21, 2011)

i dont have any tips for you but just want to congratulate you for the achievement. It is a very big thing you acomplished regarding your inexperience. Dont get me wrong, I am 23, and also pretty green (just used to do academic writing, no fiction), I would not be able to pull a full novel of, nor do I know anyone our age who would currently. So no matter how it turns out with your novel, be proud that you actually made the first obstacle as a writer, and proved to you self that you have the discipline and ability to actually write an entire novel. I would also very much want to be a beta reader if you want


----------



## Jess A (Dec 21, 2011)

Havok said:


> i dont have any tips for you but just want to congratulate you for the achievement. It is a very big thing you acomplished regarding your inexperience. Dont get me wrong, I am 23, and also pretty green (just used to do academic writing, no fiction), I would not be able to pull a full novel of, nor do I know anyone our age who would currently. So no matter how it turns out with your novel, be proud that you actually made the first obstacle as a writer, and proved to you self that you have the discipline and ability to actually write an entire novel. I would also very much want to be a beta reader if you want



K. J. Taylor. Australian author. She is 24 or 25 and has three published novels.



The Blue Lotus said:


> Whom?



Fitz. It was a bit of a sob story in parts, but I love her books. K. J. Taylor's character also saw some pretty rough treatment.


----------



## Havok (Dec 22, 2011)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> K. J. Taylor. Australian author. She is 24 or 25 and has three published novels.
> 
> well she is probably a unique example. I mean the average age when authors publish their books must be well above the twenties


----------



## Jess A (Dec 22, 2011)

Havok said:


> Little Storm Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > K. J. Taylor. Australian author. She is 24 or 25 and has three published novels.
> ...


----------



## AFistfulofBalderdash (Dec 23, 2011)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> Havok said:
> 
> 
> > Likely. I was just offering an example.
> ...


----------



## AFistfulofBalderdash (Dec 23, 2011)

Havok said:


> i dont have any tips for you but just want to congratulate you for the achievement. It is a very big thing you acomplished regarding your inexperience. Dont get me wrong, I am 23, and also pretty green (just used to do academic writing, no fiction), I would not be able to pull a full novel of, nor do I know anyone our age who would currently. So no matter how it turns out with your novel, be proud that you actually made the first obstacle as a writer, and proved to you self that you have the discipline and ability to actually write an entire novel. I would also very much want to be a beta reader if you want



By the first week of January I'm heading back to start my proof-reading phase. By about the middle of January I should have a few things that are quite readable for my chosen beta readers and the show and tell part of this forum.


----------



## zizban (Dec 23, 2011)

If it makes you feel any better, Brandon Sanderson just finished the final book in the Wheel of Time and he's putting it away until January as well.


----------



## Jess A (Dec 24, 2011)

AFistfulofBalderdash said:


> Little Storm Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to be try towards having a first novel by the age of 20. I got plans for this universe and I'm gonna need a decent amount of time to do it between living my life and building a career.
> ...


----------



## Dreamhand (Dec 24, 2011)

Okay Fist... first, nicely done!  You wrote a frickin' book, man!  You SHOULD feel a little arrogant (and I defy anyone to deny the swagger in their step when they finish that last chapter).  You have gone farther than 80% of the writers in the world.  :: applause ::

Now... everyone has commented that you're too close to your work and they're right.  Getting some distance (temporally, creatively, etc.) between you and the work is vital... one of the most important skills a writer can develop (imho) is objectivity when it comes to their work.  That's a tall order (I sure haven't mastered it), but never assume that the awesomeness you believe to be inherent in your work is actually there.  It MAY BE THERE... but you're not the one who gets to decide that, right?  

So yeah... beta-readers.  Trusted ones (preferably other writers) who will give you solid feedback about what is and isn't working.  At this point, nothing is set in stone and now is the time to identify any weaknesses or continuity issues, pacing problems, and any of the other hundred and one things that can get between your story and it's amazing potential.  As any writer will tell you, EDITING your work is sometimes harder than writing it in the first place ("But that chapter is pure GOLD! I can't just cut it!").

But I'm with Little Storm Cloud... Go for it!


----------

